# US Army ships in Pacific during WW2



## Rmankty (Oct 30, 2014)

Hello! The US Army used many vessels of all kinds during the War. Some are easy to do***ent,others not so. Does anyone have any information about the Foreign Liquidation Commission? It was involved in the sale of many of these vessel from the Wars end through,at least 1947. I am going to come at this from a different time frame,fill in the spaces, and come to this later. Does anyone have any information about the Eastern Steamship Co., and the SS Camden or SS Belfast? Thank you!


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day rmankty,m.today,05:07.us army ships in pacific ww2,i was on mini carriers in the pacific,we carried troops to the islands,when the war ended,we took the carrier to norfolk virginia.to the so called graveyard,they were purchased by private company's.converted to cargo vessels and served a futher 20 years at sea,hope this is of interest to you,regards ben27


----------



## Rmankty (Oct 30, 2014)

Thank you for your post! I have contacted NARA in College Park,Maryland. This is the archive that deals with ships. I am waiting for them to send me the information on the SS Comet. I hope they have complete records and photos-they have a separate email address for still pictures. I hope to find out if they did the same with the Comet(brought her to USA before sale). I have seen bits and pieces that indicated its possible the SS Comet and perhaps the SS Arrow and SS Meteor were used around the islands of Hawaii, at the end of the War,as inter-island ferries. I have real specific information about this SS Comet,from its construction until 1936-from there it is spotty so far. I am hoping NARA fills things out! I will do more searching around Norfolk! Thank you for that information very much!


----------



## Rmankty (Oct 30, 2014)

I wanted to add this, I received an email with a photo of a ship sitting broadside moored to a pier,the caption says "USAT Comet 1907" and goes on to list facts about this ship that would lead to believe that the SS comet and USAT Comet is the same ship. Is there anyone who personally remembers, or has any knowledge of this ship? This is a perfect example of a ship's name being used too often,with not enough information to separate one from the other.Frustrating sometimes Thank you!


----------



## kewl dude (Jun 1, 2008)

You might like to contact the webmaster at

http://usmm.org/

he is a USAT veteran.

Greg Hayden


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

Rmankty said:


> Hello! The US Army used many vessels of all kinds during the War. Some are easy to do***ent,others not so. Does anyone have any information about the Foreign Liquidation Commission? It was involved in the sale of many of these vessel from the Wars end through,at least 1947. I am going to come at this from a different time frame,fill in the spaces, and come to this later. Does anyone have any information about the Eastern Steamship Co., and the SS Camden or SS Belfast? Thank you!


CAMDEN 1907,COMET 1936,YA SUNG 1948 b/u HK 15.10.50

BELFAST 1909,ARROW 1936,Wk'd in tow off Ocean Park,Wa.(Puget Sound Astoria)http://www.wrecksite.eu/wreck.aspx?202713


----------

